# What do you think of Malaga Capital?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there. I'm thinking when moving to Spain to start out with Malaga Capital for a few reasons:
-The cost of living is similar to where I live in Canada, so that will make for an easy transition financially.
-There is lots of culture to explore there.
-There is lots of shopping to do there.
-The temperature is just right for me.
-I'll be close to the Mediterranean.
-I want to go somewhere that's familiar, and I visited there about 35 years ago and loved it. I'm familiar with the surrounding small cities/towns of Rincon, Benagalbon and la Cueva de Nerja. I know it'll be different than then, but at least it's somewhat familiar - more so than anywhere else in Spain.
-Many of the apartments are stunning.
-It looks like quite a clean city - for a city.
-They're building a subway, with 2 of 6 lines already completed - I love the subway.
-There's good public transportation.
-There's an airport there, which is great for my many friends who will visit.
-I think there are a lot of English-speaking people in Malaga, and I'm English speaking.

I know there's no right or wrong answer as to whether Malaga is the right place to live, since we all have different criteria as to what a good place is to live. However, I'd really appreciate feedback on what people think of Malaga, since it's quite hard to form an opinion when living abroad. 

So what do you think of Malaga Capital? Please keep it honest as you always do here on the forum, because that's most helpful. Thank you!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Personally I love it. I'm a photographer and it's a superb place to take your camera out and go for a wander as they're are always interesting people around, and nearly always something going on.

As well as the main areas where the big shops are, there are tons of little alleys and stuff with some excellent photography to be had (maybe not the places to go on your own if you're not familiar with the city though).

I'd certainly recommend it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

David1979 said:


> Personally I love it. I'm a photographer and it's a superb place to take your camera out and go for a wander as they're are always interesting people around, and nearly always something going on.
> 
> As well as the main areas where the big shops are, there are tons of little alleys and stuff with some excellent photography to be had (maybe not the places to go on your own if you're not familiar with the city though).
> 
> I'd certainly recommend it.


Thanks for your encouragement, David. I see you live just outside of Malaga City, so your opinion carries great weight for me.

I love photography too. I'm planning on doing a travelogue with pictures and blogging. 

Point taken - most cities have questionable areas. I lived in Toronto for 11 years, which has a lot of areas to be wary of. However, often they're the most interesting places to photograph.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've only been there as a tourist, but I loved it too. The museums and art galleries are great, it has loads of interesting history, and there is a real cosmopolitan feel in the old town centre, with its cafe culture, parks and Parisian-style boulevards.

It's a shame most people just fly into Málaga and form their impression from the area round the airport and the ring of tower blocks they see from the plane, and never bother to visit the city itself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I lived near to it and loved it. Lots of shops, restaurants, cafes and a real buzz

Jo xxx


----------



## leelooD (Jan 30, 2013)

I lived in Malaga City for 6 months a couple of years ago and I absolutely loved it there! It was the best time of my life. Beautiful city, amazing food and nice people!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Malaga city is very vibrant and hugely underrated. Lots to do and see. Not sure about the underground though, it is years late already!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I notice the OP has said they think there is a lot of English-speaking people in Malaga. I've not found that to be the case in the city centre. Sure, there are some, but there's not a lot, is there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> I notice the OP has said they think there is a lot of English-speaking people in Malaga. I've not found that to be the case in the city centre. Sure, there are some, but there's not a lot, is there?


When I lived and visited there, there were all manner of nationalities, but mainly Spanish!! The Costa del Sol, used to have alot of "british", but these days, there are many other nationalities too

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I live an hour away from Malaga capital by bus (or 35 minutes by car) and like to visit often. The city centre really has been transformed over the last few years, and seems so much more vibrant now than even 10 years ago. It's been good to see so many buildings in the historic centre renovated and brought back into use.

As well as the other good things already mentioned, Malaga is very well situated for visiting other places, without the need for a car due to the excellent rail links. We go to Sevilla most years, and have also been to Jerez, Cadiz and Cordoba - not forgetting that we are now only just over 2.5 hours away from Madrid by the high speed AVE service.

The central food market in Malaga (the Ataranzas) is so much better since it re-opened following refurbishment, and is a great place to source all kinds of fresh produce. Not quite on a par with La Boqueria in Barcelona or the Mercado Central in Valencia, but easily the best in the area.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It'll be nice when it's finished!! One big building site at the moment...and...they are just about to start tearing up the Almeda 
We still love it tho!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, what fabulous feedback. Thanks so much guys! The problem with looking on the Internet is typically people are trying to sell you a place so they only say the good stuff. If you look up where I live on the Internet it sounds like an absolutely marvellous place with lots to do and lots to see, which is completely untrue. So your first-hand experience is vital input in my decision making.

David, re your point about English speaking... I don't know what the actual English-speaking population is in Malaga. The reason I said this is because I've seen a lot of information on Malaga written in English on websites and in books - such as describing the history of Malaga, the shopping experiences, the restaurants and listing of apartments. So I extrapolate from those websites and books that Malaga is a tourist-oriented city and many of the tourists are English speaking or at the very least they may gear their businesses to English-speaking people. Perhaps I'm wrong in this thinking?

Lynn, I absolutely love fresh food markets. So I'm thrilled to hear that they have such a market in Malaga. I looked up some pics of the market on Google Images and it's just stunning!

Thank you all for brightening up my life with your guidance in moving to Spain and for sharing your heartfelt stories.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

English is used for promotional material because it is spoken worldwide, not just by Brits. For example most Germans, Dutch and Scandinavians, all of whom love the Costa del Sol, speak good English.

The Junta de Andalucia records show there are 49,000 foreign residents in Málaga and I bet most of them speak some English.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> English is used for promotional material because it is spoken worldwide, not just by Brits. For example most Germans, Dutch and Scandinavians, all of whom love the Costa del Sol, speak good English.
> 
> The Junta de Andalucia records show there are 49,000 foreign residents in Málaga and I bet most of them speak some English.


Hi Alcalaina. Thank you for your most stellar research and advice. How encouraging!

Yet again you go way above what anyone could expect of anyone.


----------

